# Oda Vs Kubo



## Canute87 (Nov 12, 2009)

Kubo

*Spoiler*: __ 








Oda

*Spoiler*: __ 









Which do you think looks cooler?


----------



## TheoDerek (Nov 12, 2009)

Bleach

But OP's art style irks me, so from my point of view this isn't really fair in the first place.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 12, 2009)

i've always thought Kubo's art was far superior to Oda on his best day...

But Kubo's story telling skills couldn't be fixed by a genie's wish.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 12, 2009)

Kubo, the expressions on bya and ken was the perfect 'gtfo you goddamn irritant'


----------



## Goobtachi (Nov 12, 2009)

Oda, obviously


----------



## Halibel (Nov 12, 2009)

bleach stomps in the art department


----------



## occasionalutopia (Nov 12, 2009)

Considering Oda's style reads like acid through my retinas, Kubo by a long shot  Well that and the tons of emotion KT can pack into those heartstopping face-focused panels is amazing.


----------



## Hiruzen (Nov 12, 2009)

Kubo. If there's one thing he actually excels at, its his artwork


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 12, 2009)

dude you suck, i dont like threads like this.
i say kubo, happy now?


----------



## NinnjaHero (Nov 12, 2009)

Oda but i must admit Kubo wasnt bad either


----------



## zilvox (Nov 12, 2009)

i like kubos art better in general, but oda is better at certain aspects, and the story

both are awesome


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 12, 2009)

Usually, Oda edges out Kubo because of his detailed background but there's none here. Comparing both spreads I choose Kubo's because you can feel the force hitting Yammy. I'm not even sure how Zoro did what he did based on that pic.

Kubo wins this round.


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Nov 12, 2009)

Bleach, OP's style doesn't agree with my stomach.


----------



## Evil3ye (Nov 12, 2009)

Kubo. tho' i dont like where the story is heading. Especially Yammy's part on this


----------



## TadloS (Nov 12, 2009)

In all honestly, do people in NF actually think that in this comparison Oda art is better?  I'm even more surprised how Oda already got 4 votes already. 



The answer is obvious which is superior. But now I know for sure, NF is such a bitch for Oda. -.-


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 12, 2009)

occasionalutopia said:


> Considering Oda's style reads like acid through my retinas, Kubo by a long shot  Well that and the tons of emotion KT can pack into those heartstopping face-focused panels is amazing.



My my...this is indeed a rare guest.


----------



## TheoDerek (Nov 12, 2009)

Honestly, I'm surprised this thread is as calm as it is.  In my experience, OP fans are pretty hostile when it comes to the art.

Once in the Claymore thread someone was comparing art from OP to Bleach and Naruto, and I commented that I couldn't stand OP's art style.  After this about 5 OP fans flipped out and flamed the hell out of me.


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 12, 2009)

Uchiha Madara said:


> Honestly, I'm surprised this thread is as calm as it is.  In my experience, OP fans are pretty hostile when it comes to the art.
> 
> Once in the Claymore thread someone was comparing art from OP to Bleach and Naruto, and I commented that I couldn't stand OP's art style.  After this about 5 OP fans flipped out and flamed the hell out of me.



OP fans don't bother to check in here, at least the extremists don't.

Make this thread in the KL Floor 2, Meta Battledome or the OP Avenue and more than 10 people will be banned and 100 posts deleted by sunset.


----------



## Lance Vance (Nov 12, 2009)

Kubo's art is much better.


----------



## bubble_lord (Nov 12, 2009)

Kubo's art is the only reason I still read Bleach so definately Kubo here.


----------



## Vaz (Nov 12, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> Usually, Oda edges out Kubo because of his detailed background but there's none here. Comparing both spreads I choose Kubo's because you can feel the force hitting Yammy. *I'm not even sure how Zoro did what he did based on that pic.*
> 
> Kubo wins this round.


. Seriously, Zoro's status as a regular human makes no sense whatsoever based on what he _can_ do, that combined with the fact that swordsmanship works _very_ differently in the OP world should be enough reasons for you to ignore the attack. Unless you're refering to the way it was drawn, which is in fact somewhat odd.

Although I do like the art of both, I'm not sure what's being compared in the thread. Maybe I should take in account that Luffy's punching a woman? 



Uchiha Madara said:


> Honestly, I'm surprised this thread is as calm as it is.  In my experience, OP fans are pretty hostile when it comes to the art.


Too early to call it peaceful yet


----------



## RivFader (Nov 12, 2009)

Uchiha Madara said:


> Honestly, I'm surprised this thread is as calm as it is.  In my experience, OP fans are pretty hostile when it comes to the art.
> 
> Once in the Claymore thread someone was comparing art from OP to Bleach and Naruto, and I commented that I couldn't stand OP's art style.  After this about 5 OP fans flipped out and flamed the hell out of me.



HAI GAIS, I HEARD U GAYZ LIEKZ KUBO MORE THAN ODA. COME ON HIS STYLE IS SO MUCH BETTER; KUBI IS A TROLL LOLOLOLOL!!!!!!111ONE

GODA 


But seriously, the scans for both aren't good but OP's early scans are probably the worst I've ever seen. And given the fact that Oda's style changed drastically over the past 11 years I'll give it to Kubo. I, however, voted for Oda just set everything straight for future trolls


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 12, 2009)

Oda's art has improved though, which is better to compare against current bleach art. I like both bleach and OP art, their quite different from each other so its hard to say which is better.


----------



## abcd (Nov 12, 2009)

I feel like both the scenes were the same  .... I mean either both were ripped of from somewhere or the one from another =[ ...

I dont wanna compare the art :/


----------



## Ishamael (Nov 12, 2009)

Honestly don't get the obsession with Bleach's art, the characters look good but the beams are mostly generic blasts and the backgrounds white. 

Anyways are we talking overall or just from those pictures? I would say Kubo drew this scene better, although those scans don't do Oda justice. But overall I would say Oda has better art then Kubo.


----------



## dream (Nov 12, 2009)

This thread was never about which is artistically better.

The combination of Zoro and Luffy is cooler is than the combination of the pretty boy and barbarian.


----------



## Akatora (Nov 12, 2009)

Kubo is better at the expressions imo, so he takes it

Looking at the second One Piece page i can't help but notice how both of the characters faces are covered 

Is it usually that way in One piece when they try something similar acting cool disposing of fodder to them?


----------



## hhallahh (Nov 12, 2009)

Oda's art is better because it involves Luffy bitchslapping a woman off her feet.


----------



## abcd (Nov 12, 2009)

Akatora said:


> Kubo is better at the expressions imo, so he takes it
> 
> Looking at the second One Piece page i can't help but notice how both of the characters faces are covered
> 
> Is it usually that way in One piece when they try something similar acting cool disposing of fodder to them?



both kenpachi and byakuyas faces are covered in that page too


----------



## KazeYama (Nov 12, 2009)

Posting threads like these in a subsection is always going to get biased results. If you posted this in the OP section the results would go towards the OP side and if you posted it in the Naruto section there would be one hundred posts about Sasuke and how Kishi draws the best tears in manga. 

That being said you can't judge art quality from those panels as Oda's art has changed alot, and improved considerably over the course of OP and that the OP scan is not as clear or cleaned as well as the Bleach one. 

Plus both of those pages 50% of the page is attack effects/ swirly dust and explosion lines. 

Luffy fighting Zoro is>>>>>than Kenpachi fighting Byakuya. Also Yammi is still probably alive. The fact that Zoro and Luffy both effortlessly one shotted two fodder makes it a better comedic moment. 

Kubo does have good character art though. If only he could draw something other than characters who all wear more or less the same thing his manga wouldn't feel so bland and empty most of the time.


----------



## RivFader (Nov 12, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> Posting threads like these in a subsection is always going to get biased results. If you posted this in the OP section the results would go towards the OP side and if you posted it in the Naruto section there would be one hundred posts about Sasuke and how Kishi draws the best tears in manga.
> 
> That being said you can't judge art quality from those panels as Oda's art has changed alot, and improved considerably over the course of OP and that the OP scan is not as clear or cleaned as well as the Bleach one.
> 
> ...



The master has spoken!


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Nov 12, 2009)

Kubo wins in a fist fight. Believe it


----------



## The Imp (Nov 12, 2009)

God those scans are shitty.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 12, 2009)

Kobayashi Jin solo's.


----------



## Akatora (Nov 12, 2009)

kirthiabcd said:


> both kenpachi and byakuyas faces are covered in that page too




True, but they're seen from their back Luffy and Zoro from the front

i'm asking because if memory serve me right Luffy looked the same when he 1 shot that string/hyena guy


----------



## Muah (Nov 12, 2009)

Wtf is this

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>kubo.


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh god, massive shitstorm incoming.


----------



## Vaz (Nov 12, 2009)

...so who felt it was _wise_ to move this to KL Floor 2?


----------



## RivFader (Nov 12, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> Oh god, massive shitstorm incoming.





Vaz said:


> ...so who felt it was _wise_ to move this to KL Floor 2?


----------



## armorknight (Nov 12, 2009)

I'll give it to Kubo because of Kenpachi. Byakuya is just lame with his standard pretty boy look for the fangirls.

That said, I like Oda's character designs way better than Kubo's in general. Bleach has way too many bland bishies and bland females, and Kubo recycles character designs way too much.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 12, 2009)

If its the coolest Oda of course, if its about the awesomeness of that scene Kubo gets it


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 12, 2009)

That popcorn eating guy didn't end up too well, you know...


----------



## Toreador (Nov 12, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> ..you posted it in the Naruto section there would be one hundred posts about Sasuke and how Kishi draws the best tears in manga...


haha nice one.

Anyway kubo is better on this one but i dont think its a fair example as no of Odas "strenght" shows in this picture and as a few ppl already said that Odas picture is a few years old and that he have improved alot.


----------



## RivFader (Nov 12, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> That popcorn eating guy didn't end up too well, you know...



The same thing will happen to this thread now that it's moved


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 12, 2009)

Actually, I think the sheer amount of us waiting for this yto happen will prevent it from happening.  Everyone wants to jump on and laugh at the guy who gets passionate about their side first.  Thus, noone's taking that first step.


----------



## RivFader (Nov 12, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Actually, I think the sheer amount of us waiting for this yto happen will prevent it from happening.  Everyone wants to jump on and laugh at the guy who gets passionate about their side first.  Thus, noone's taking that first step.



Where's Antitard when you need him?


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 12, 2009)

there was also a scene like this in eyeshield 21 I believe


----------



## Furious George (Nov 12, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Actually, I think the sheer amount of us waiting for this yto happen will prevent it from happening.  Everyone wants to jump on and laugh at the guy who gets passionate about their side first.  Thus, noone's taking that first step.



This man speaks the truth. 

And as for the thread.......... Kubo

*dies a little inside*


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 12, 2009)

people are bandwagoning kubo

lol

wait another 3 pages and see the magic unfold


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 12, 2009)

I am inclined to go with Kubo on this one

I think the OP-scan has better facial expressions in it though


----------



## shadowlords (Nov 12, 2009)

That bleach scene didn't do it for me. Byakuya and Kenpachi don't really have the relationship that Luffy/Zoro and Sanji/Zoro have so it just felt like a poor mans rip off of One Piece. I admit that it was drawn decently but Tite is trying too hard with these artificial epic scenes.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2009)

> here was also a scene like this in eyeshield 21 I believe



Eyeshields Art would poo on Kubo's.


----------



## Aqua Timez (Nov 12, 2009)

Oda has this. I don't feel inclined to say that he's a better story board artist. Lol. He knows how to engage his audience w/out featuring only cool new badass characters Bleach does where as the bleach series lack substance and direction for the protagonist in their story.
But now i dislike both since they've become utterly popular and widespread i believe they'll both prolong the story as much as possible...


----------



## Glued (Nov 12, 2009)

You just had to open this can of worms?

*Awaits flame war*

PS: They both look good to me.


----------



## blackbird (Nov 12, 2009)

While Oda might be working harder, paying more attention to backgrounds and details, Kubo is undoubtedly the best artist of the Big Three. 

Still, he's got a long way to the ranks of Obata, Murata, Inoue and Oh! Great.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 12, 2009)

Kubo of course!  hes really exceptionally good with the badass scenes.

bad thing his plot fucking sucks.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 12, 2009)

Anyone else mad because the OP blatantly picked a new pic from Kubo and an 8 year old page from Oda?


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 12, 2009)

how do you choose one oda is a god of comedy and kudo can do a more serious chapter somedays but still can be funnier then kishimoto in my opinion. kudo has awesome art while oda leaves you smiling like a kid again. 

can't pick one or the other, maybe oda has a slight edge in his shear drive for making the reader laugh, I'm a sucker for comedy of all kinds


----------



## Rice Queen (Nov 12, 2009)

Kubo sucks ass but that panel is good. Tho personally I find it incredibly stupid that were comparing both series based on that.


----------



## The Imp (Nov 12, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> Anyone else mad because the OP blatantly picked a new pic from Kubo and an 8 year old page from Oda?



Early One Piece has shit scans, nothing he can really do about it.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 12, 2009)

Eh, my point is theres many cool things in One Piece. Why compare a scan from a newer issue of Bleach with a super old one from One Piece? Theres plenty new ones to choose from with better art and scan quality


----------



## Lord Stark (Nov 12, 2009)

occasionalutopia said:


> Considering Oda's style reads like acid through my retinas, Kubo by a long shot  Well that and the tons of emotion KT can pack into those heartstopping face-focused panels is amazing.


QFT...wait can it be...
OMFG occasionalutopia-sama!!!!!!!!!
Arararara, what brings such an esteemed guest to the humble outskirts of Konoha.


----------



## Tash (Nov 12, 2009)

Azhra said:


> Kubo is undoubtedly the best artist of the Big Three.



How.

Seriously how.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 12, 2009)

i like how their trying to compare a shitty quality scan from and old chapter and one that just came out some hours ago


----------



## The Imp (Nov 12, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> Eh, my point is theres many cool things in One Piece. Why compare a scan from a newer issue of Bleach with a super old one from One Piece? Theres plenty new ones to choose from with better art and scan quality



He's comparing them because they are similar scenes. That's the whole point of the thread.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 12, 2009)

Mhm, theres plenty of Combo attacks against Oz. But whatever, I say Kubo in this thread.


----------



## ForteAnly (Nov 12, 2009)

Oda takes the win.


----------



## seaofjealousy (Nov 12, 2009)

joke thread.

Oda.


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 12, 2009)

Isn't the comparison here super unfair?

That page was released before Bleach even debuted. There's a 10 year gap between the release of those two chapters (Whiskey Peak Arc took place during 1999; the Bleach images presented are from the most recent chapter...to be released in 3 days; for those confused, it is currently 2009).

Also, during those days, the quality of art was lower. Compare to early Naruto.


----------



## Zephos (Nov 13, 2009)

One Piece stomps so hard.

Kubo is one of the most overrated artists in manga.


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Nov 13, 2009)

occasionalutopia said:


> Considering Oda's style reads like acid through my retinas, Kubo by a long shot  Well that and the tons of emotion KT can pack into those heartstopping face-focused panels is amazing.





> Well that and the tons of emotion KT can pack into those heartstopping face-focused panels is amazing.





> face-focused panels


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Nov 13, 2009)

oh hey Rodney Danger field is on the simpsons right now what a coincidence


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 13, 2009)

Toriyama is clearly superior, even if he draws Gokuh like 50000 times. 

Kobayashi Jin stomps though.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Nov 13, 2009)

Bleach may be a shitty manga, but the art is pretty damn impressive.

gotta hand this to kubo


----------



## Aldric (Nov 13, 2009)

Kubo is a fucking joke

No amount of mental masturbation about "style" can excuse the void, lazy, repetitive feeling conveyed by his drawings

At this point I honestly think Togashi's hideous scribbles have more charm than Kubo spilling a bottle of ink on a blank page and rubbing his micropenis over it to form vage human shapes


----------



## Sengoku (Nov 13, 2009)

What is so fascinating about Kubo's art? Bunch of blotches of ink and wasted panels? 

Please. I can guarantee you Oda takes more time in drawing his art than Kubo. 
Before you rage, this is my opinion and I believe in the character design, Oda also takes it.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 13, 2009)

I've never understood the hype involving Kubo's art. People act like he is the best artist in WSJ or something. He just spews ink all over the place like an octopus and there are like 50 different Ichigo carbon copies running around in the series. Average at best.

As far as the comparison goes, the Bleach one looks better. The scan for One Piece is of shitty quality in the first post and it is also from an earlier point in the series before Oda's art evolved into what it is now. Also its cooler for me because I enjoy seeing Yammy's ugly mug get cut up.


----------



## Sengoku (Nov 13, 2009)

Maybe a better topic would be which manga has the better scene weekly. 
It doesn't necessarily have to be art-wise though.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 13, 2009)

I have a soft spot for Kubo's style. It's because of that that I still read Bleach. As for the panels in question though, Oda wins. Kubo messed his 1 up. I mean really messed it up. On 1 page Byakuya was on the left, and then on the next and last page, he switched places with Kenpachi. Like WAT?


----------



## gohan10 (Nov 13, 2009)

Where was this thread move from? Also i voted for both.


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 13, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> I have a soft spot for Kubo's style. It's because of that that I still read Bleach. As for the panels in question though, Oda wins. Kubo messed his 1 up. I mean really messed it up. On 1 page Byakuya was on the left, and then on the next and last page, he switched places with Kenpachi. Like WAT?



rofl, I didn't even notice that.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Nov 13, 2009)

Kubo Slice???
Yea he would beat the hell out of Eiichiro Oda.
I'm not sure if Ode even knows how to fight


----------



## Tobirama (Nov 13, 2009)

Kubo's art has no soul whatsoever, completely dead.


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow this is another proof to suggest why they call him g0da. This isn't even the OP section and we see Oda owning this thread ^_^

ODA = GOD

Tiz confirmed FACT.


----------



## Tobirama (Nov 13, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Wow this is another proof to suggest why they call him g0da. This isn't even the OP section and we see Oda owning this thread ^_^
> 
> ODA = GOD
> 
> Tiz confirmed FACT.



Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Quelsatron (Nov 13, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> Shut the fuck up.



Took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 13, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> Shut the fuck up.



And mine. 10 char


----------



## Moon (Nov 13, 2009)

Fairly obvious the votes are happening before they read anything.

It's not really Kubo vs Oda it's this here random panel vs this here similar random panel. I voted for the random panel.


----------



## RivFader (Nov 13, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> Shut the fuck up.





Quelsatron said:


> Took the words right out of my mouth





Whimsy said:


> And mine. 10 char



Love is in the air~~~~


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 13, 2009)

Meh what good are good character designs when the rest of the art is bland shit?

Oda's art at least immerses you in the world of One Piece. It ain't just a white panel with a bunch of freakin' rocks.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Nov 13, 2009)

Amatsu said:


> Meh what good are good character designs when the rest of the art is bland shit?
> 
> Oda's art at least immerses you in the world of One Piece. It ain't just a white panel with a bunch of freakin' rocks.



Environment Destroyer is a pretty useful attack when you dont feel like drawing back grounds


----------



## Jugger (Nov 13, 2009)

Kubo wins. Oda scene looks like its from runouni kenshin. Almost every attack in rurouni kenshin is done that way.


----------



## RivFader (Nov 13, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Kubo wins. Oda scene looks like its from runouni kenshin. Almost every attack in rurouni kenshin is done that way.



Jugger trolls. Trolling scenes look like a pile of shit. Ever pile of shit is more funnier than trolls.


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 13, 2009)

ArtieBoy said:


> Environment Destroyer is a pretty useful attack when you dont feel like drawing back grounds



Is that when Kubo spills his ink?


----------



## Lance Vance (Nov 13, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> Shut the fuck up.



Exactly. **


----------



## Jugger (Nov 13, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Jugger trolls. Trolling scenes look like a pile of shit. Ever pile of shit is more funnier than trolls.



But this is true i remember that rurouni kenshin all fight are done that way and that one piece scene is similiar


----------



## Quelsatron (Nov 13, 2009)

that might have something to do with the fact that Oda worked as a assistant on RK


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 13, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Love is in the air~~~~



I agree


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 13, 2009)

While the Bleach scan might win because of the shitty quality of the OP one, it doesnt change the fact that Oda draws, you know, actual BACKGROUNDS

And comparing their art overall then yes, Oda does stomp hard


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 13, 2009)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> While the Bleach scan might win because of the shitty quality of the OP one, it doesnt change the fact that Oda draws, you know, actual BACKGROUNDS
> 
> And comparing their art overall then yes, Oda does stomp hard


It's a shame that this thread isn't about overall art, but thank you for your contribution.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 13, 2009)

Out of those two Kubo win easily.

Now im just gonna try and get out of this thread without slipping on some Oda jizz and breaking my ass.


----------



## AzureJericho (Nov 13, 2009)

I like them both. Especially their later (current) art. They've both been defined better and now are so much nicer to read and look at.


----------



## Rakiyo (Nov 13, 2009)

Azhra said:


> While Oda might be working harder, paying more attention to backgrounds and details, Kubo is undoubtedly the best artist of the Big Three.
> 
> Still, he's got a long way to the ranks of Obata, Murata, Inoue and Oh! Great.




Are you fucking high? Kubo...the best artist....out of the big three...?
Kishimotos the best from the three when it comes to the art, Hes put more detail into this pic then Kubos put into Bleach's Storyline.

a hole in the back

Kishi - Best Artist of the Three
Oda - Best Story teller of the Three
Kubo - Best at trolling of the three


----------



## Vaz (Nov 13, 2009)

Rakiyo said:


> Are you fucking high? Kubo...the best artist....out of the big three...?
> Kishimotos the best from the three when it comes to the art, Hes put more detail into this pic then Kubos put into Bleach's Storyline.
> 
> a hole in the back
> ...


I... never thought I'd see this


----------



## dream (Nov 13, 2009)

> Kishi - Best Artist of the Three



  The guy who can't draw females is the best artist of the three?


----------



## Rakiyo (Nov 13, 2009)

Dai Dreamer said:


> The guy who can't draw females is the best artist of the three?



And the guy who can't draw backgrounds is? 

Face it oda's cartoony drawing style sends alot of potential readers away
While Kubo tends to draw stick figures with faces
Kishi art is better then the two


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 13, 2009)

Vaz said:


> I... never thought I'd see this


You'll have to give Vaz a moment.  Not only have you trolled his expectations, but you brought admissible evidence.  Despite that example being a fluke, the shot came out of nowhere and left him in a bit of shock.

If you really want I am certain he can refute your claim, but what would that really solve?  Not to mention you zarud yourself so maybe you're jsut messing with him.


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 13, 2009)

Rakiyo said:


> Are you fucking high? Kubo...the best artist....out of the big three...?
> Kishimotos the best from the three when it comes to the art, Hes put more detail into this pic then Kubos put into Bleach's Storyline.
> 
> a hole in the back
> ...





Best page ever, amirite?

That hawk just like, really conveys the emotion of the piece.


----------



## hazashi (Nov 13, 2009)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Kubo, the expressions on bya and ken was the perfect 'gtfo you goddamn irritant'



and that's about the only expression kubo can give to his characters.

and yes, kishi is better than kubo and oda artwise, just look to his first chapters when he used to put more effort.


----------



## Bilaal (Nov 13, 2009)

Rakiyo said:


> Are you fucking high? Kubo...the best artist....out of the big three...?
> *Kishimotos* the *best from the three when it comes to the art*, Hes *put more detail *into this pic then Kubos put into Bleach's Storyline.
> 
> a hole in the back
> ...


----------



## Rakiyo (Nov 13, 2009)

@*Whimsy:*  yep conveys about the same emotion that Yammy had when he revelaed he was number 0


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 13, 2009)

Never said Kubo was any good now, did I? I think they're both hacks.

Kishi can draw well, it's just that he nigh on never bothers. Kubo just comes ink all over his pages.


----------



## Rakiyo (Nov 13, 2009)

@*Whismy:* That you didn't 

@*Agmaster:* No i wasn't messing with him, im completly serious when i say that Kishis art is better then Kubos no amount of  could change that, But we are all entitled to our opinion i suppose


----------



## Tobirama (Nov 13, 2009)

Kishimoto used to have a great style in the earlier times of part 1.

Then he started phoning it in with the completely wooden art we see today.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 13, 2009)

Kishi can draw damn well when he wants to.

He usually draws shit though.


----------



## Fran (Nov 13, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Out of those two Kubo win easily.



My thoughts exactly, and apparantly the thoughts of the majority of the posters on the first two pages. Somehow, Oda's winning...



KLoWn said:


> Now im just gonna try and get out of this thread without slipping on some Oda jizz and breaking my ass.


----------



## Vaz (Nov 13, 2009)

...and this just turned into an art debate thread. Fantastic.



Rakiyo said:


> Face it *oda's cartoony drawing style* sends alot of potential readers away


Last time I said this ( not in a derrogative sense, mind you ) some blender blokes were called in to neg me into oblivion. Serious fucking business 



Agmaster said:


> You'll have to give Vaz a moment.  Not only have you trolled his expectations, but you brought admissible evidence.  Despite that example being a fluke, the shot came out of nowhere and left him in a bit of shock.
> 
> If you really want I am certain he can refute your claim, but what would that really solve?  Not to mention you zarud yourself so maybe you're jsut messing with him.


I actually do applaud the iniciative, just really, _really _wasn't expecting it. I'd rather take the safe route by assuming I'm being trolled and not take the bait.


----------



## Rakiyo (Nov 13, 2009)

Vaz said:


> ...*and this just turned into an art debate thread.* Fantastic.







> Last time I said this ( not in a derrogative sense, mind you ) some blender blokes were called in to neg me into oblivion. Serious fucking business
> 
> I actually do applaud the iniciative, just really, _really _wasn't expecting it. I'd rather take the safe route by assuming I'm being trolled and not take the bait.



I have no problem with Odas Drawing style i rather enjoy it and it fits One Piece's way of Story Telling, his character designs are definetly creative.  EX: Mihawk, Boa Hancock, Whitebeard, Ace, Luffy are all badass characters with awesome designs

As an Artist and as a Narutard i just prefers Kishimotos Art as I find it to be more detail and more aesthetically pleasing to the eye then either Kubos or Odas Artwork.


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 13, 2009)

Vaz, your own drawing pwns all 3 of them. pek


----------



## Tobirama (Nov 13, 2009)

Complaining about cartoony drawings...in a cartoon.

okay.


----------



## Rakiyo (Nov 13, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> Complaining about cartoony drawings...in a cartoon.
> 
> okay.



Artwork is important in a manga my friend its essentially what draws potential readers in and could be a major deciding factor in the mangas life as it could decide if the reader stays with the series or not


----------



## Tobirama (Nov 13, 2009)

Rakiyo said:


> Artwork is important in a manga my friend its essentially what draws potential readers in and could be a major deciding factor in the mangas life as it could decide if the reader stays with the series or not



Yeah how does that counter the damned point I made



Rakiyo said:


> his character designs are definetly creative.  EX: Mihawk, Boa Hancock, Whitebeard, Ace, Luffy are all badass characters with awesome designs



Three of the 5 designs you mentioned there are as boring as tap water, what the hell is wrong with you when you left out the properly creative characters like Moria, or Apoo, or Enel or Magellan etc


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 13, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> Three of the 5 designs you mentioned there are as boring as tap water, what the hell is wrong with you when you left out the properly creative characters like Moria, or Apoo, or Enel or Magellan etc



Moria has the best design.

But your talking to a person who thinks Boa Hancock is badass, so...


----------



## Tobirama (Nov 13, 2009)

Rakiyo said:


> I find it to be more detail







> and more aesthetically pleasing to the eye then either Kubos or Odas Artwork.






Bland art isn't visually stimulating.


----------



## Rakiyo (Nov 13, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Moria has the best design.
> 
> But your talking to a person who thinks Boa Hancock is badass, so...



Lmfao in my defense im only up to chapter 116 in One Piece I've Just read the whole Amazon lily arc while waiting for the new Naruto chap to come out and i liked the way he designed her thats all lol


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 13, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> Three of the 5 designs you mentioned there are as boring as tap water, what the hell is wrong with you when you left out the properly creative characters like Moria, or Apoo, or Enel or Magellan etc


Out of curiosity, which 3 did you find boring?



Tobirama said:


> Bland art isn't visually stimulating.


Is this out in the volume already? I'll lol if he let it publish like this. Even Togashi redraw his HxH scribblings.


----------



## Tobirama (Nov 13, 2009)

Rakiyo said:


> Lmfao in my defense im only up to chapter 116 in One Piece I've Just read the whole Amazon lily arc while waiting for the new Naruto chap to come out and i liked the way he designed her thats all lol



Is this...a cop out



HugeGuy said:


> Out of curiosity, which 3 did you find boring?



Tell me you're joking.



HugeGuy said:


> Is this out in the volume already? I'll lol if he let it publish like this. Even Togashi redraw his HxH scribblings.



That is exactly how it is in the compiled books


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 13, 2009)

From that to:



Kishi, what is this?


----------



## Rakiyo (Nov 13, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> Bland art isn't visually stimulating.



lol you just had to go for that pic didnt ya, Unfortunately thats the standard in Bleach, Every panals either blank or covered in black ink jizz

Try this one Tobirama
a hole in the back


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 13, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> Tell me you're joking.



Not really.

If I were to choose. I'll choose Hancock, Luffy and Ace. Ace isn't really that bad but he's there to fill the 3 spots. Out of the five my favourite would be Mihawk. Whitebeard isn't that great but his mustache made him awesome. 

It's funny though because most of the examples I came across when Oda's character design are praised features "human" characters that barely resembles human at all. Thus I deduce that alot(not all, mind you) of Oda's creativity has to do with the fact that his world is so unconventional that you can virtually draw anything and pass it off as human.


----------



## Quelsatron (Nov 13, 2009)

Rakiyo said:


> As an Artist and as a Narutard i just prefers Kishimotos Art as I find it to be more detail and more aesthetically pleasing to the eye then either Kubos or Odas Artwork.



I agree, just look at that masterpiece in your sig


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 13, 2009)

Where is that picture of the crow?

It's hilarious.


----------



## Rakiyo (Nov 13, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> From that to:
> 
> 
> 
> Kishi, what is this?



Its where he keeps his plot


----------



## Tobirama (Nov 13, 2009)

Rakiyo said:


> lol you just had to go for that pic didnt ya, Unfortunately thats the standard in Bleach, Every panals either blank or covered in black ink jizz



Find a single quote of mine praising Bleach



> Try this one Tobirama
> a hole in the back



That's clearly the exception, not the rule in this manga. For evrey one image you bring I can post 20 line drawings fit for a kid's colouring book.

Also reply to the rest of my points earlier or don't bother at all.



Han Solo said:


> Where is that picture of the crow?
> 
> It's hilarious.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 13, 2009)

I'd rep you for it but you are sealed.

Lol crow.


----------



## Rakiyo (Nov 13, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> Find a single quote of mine praising Bleach
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No i dont but the op was praising bleachs artwork over op, Then someone said that bleach's artwork was the best of three and thats where i came in

I know theirs tons more artist 10 times more talented then kishi is i just dont think kubo is one of them

Could you reiterate your points?


----------



## Tobirama (Nov 13, 2009)

Rakiyo said:


> No i dont but the op was praising bleachs artwork over op, Then someone said that bleach's artwork was the best of three and thats where i came in



In which universe is this relevant to me



> I know theirs tons more artist 10 times more talented then kishi is i just dont think kubo is one of them



You missed the point by a country mile.



> Could you reiterate your points?



Concession accepted.


----------



## Rakiyo (Nov 13, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> In which universe is this relevant to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmao you just seem to be giving me a hard time cuz i said Kishis better then Kubo, You keep saying that the few pics i post up are exceptions and that Kishis consistency isnt reflected by the pics i've brought up 

Well heres a non action scene in Naruto
a hole in the back

One from bleach
a hole in the back

Im just saying that Kishi includes more detail then kubo and imo is the better artist of the two

Also going back to your points on the Tobi/Madara pic yeah thats a fucking horrible pic and most likely was drawn out of laziness or rushed


----------



## Tobirama (Nov 13, 2009)

Rakiyo said:


> lmao you just seem to be giving me a hard time cuz i said Kishis better then Kubo, You keep saying that the few pics i post up are exceptions and that Kishis consistency isnt reflected by the pics i've brought up
> 
> Well heres a non action scene in Naruto
> a hole in the back
> ...



I wasn't even talking about Bleach lol so I have no idea why you bring it up

My initial objection with your post was your shitty One Piece related opinions, try to keep track of the argument.


----------



## Rakiyo (Nov 13, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> I wasn't even talking about Bleach lol so I have no idea why you bring it up
> 
> My initial objection with your post was your shitty One Piece related opinions, try to keep track of the argument.



lmao but i did respond to it

You got on my case cause i didn't mention Moria and i Said that i hadn't gotten up to that Arc so how could i include a character i have no idea about

And i didnt say anything bad about the series, as a new reader to OP i currently like the story and its art style so i dont know what "shitty One Piece related opinions" youre talking about


----------



## Zephos (Nov 13, 2009)

Rakiyo said:


> Artwork is important in a manga my friend its essentially what draws potential readers in and could be a major deciding factor in the mangas life as it could decide if the reader stays with the series or not



So then your saying One Piece has great art because it's much more popular?



> I know theirs tons more artist 10 times more talented then kishi is i just dont think kubo is one of them



Like Oda.

No actually Kubo is much better then Naruto has been for the last 30 volumes.
Naruto hasn't looked good since book 25 or so.


----------



## Rakiyo (Nov 13, 2009)

Zephos said:


> So then your saying One Piece has great art because it's much more popular?



lol not at all but since its a manga and not a book the artwork does play apart in its success to convey a story.



> Like Oda.
> 
> No actually Kubo is much better then Naruto has been for the last 30 volumes.Naruto hasn't looked good since book 25 or so.



I have to disagree with you there, I find Kubo's art work to be horrendous in overall quality entire chapters of blank and boring panels. The architectural design dull and unimaginative.

I have respect for oda's artwork as incorporates detail and creativity but from an artists stand point i perfer kishis.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 13, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> It's a shame that this thread isn't about overall art, but thank you for your contribution.



Good thing i gave my answer to that 2 posts ago already


----------



## Zephos (Nov 13, 2009)

Rakiyo said:


> lol not at all but since its a manga and not a book the artwork does play apart in its success to convey a story.



So then the art is successful because One Piece is mega popular.
Glad to see you understand this.


----------



## Aldric (Nov 13, 2009)

Zephos said:


> Like Oda.
> 
> No actually Kubo is much better then Naruto has been for the last 30 volumes.
> Naruto hasn't looked good since book 25 or so.



I still like Naruto's art better

Sure it has the same problem of being lifeless and vacuous but Kishimoto at least still puts some effort on background scenery (I know it's the assistants job to draw it but the artist can at least be credited for the conception)

Instead of BIG CYLINDERS


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow Raikyo, really wow.  Have you even read the OP?  It is NOT about overall art style or skill.  It was a specific type of drawn scene.  Maybe if you took something that could comapre to the images being used, you would be doing more than spamming.  Because this argument you are having....has nothing to do with the thread.


Black Leg Sanji said:


> Good thing i gave my answer to that 2 posts ago already


Then why feed the pointlessness of discussing overall art?  You know full well it does nothing but antagonize....oh.  I get it.  Pass the popcorn?


----------



## WraithX959 (Nov 13, 2009)

Kishimoto-sensei


----------



## MdB (Nov 13, 2009)

I still need to find graphic art in this medium that is as deadening, unimaginative and spiritless as Bleach, because it takes that title soundly. It's utter tripe, even compared to Hunter X Hunter and Naruto. They should fucking classify Bleach as a synonym for the word pretentiousness.


----------



## Rakiyo (Nov 13, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Wow Raikyo, really wow.  Have you even read the OP?  It is NOT about overall art style or skill.  It was a specific type of drawn scene.  Maybe if you took something that could comapre to the images being used, you would be doing more than spamming.  Because this argument you are having....has nothing to do with the thread.
> 
> Then why feed the pointlessness of discussing overall art?  You know full well it does nothing but antagonize....oh.  I get it.  Pass the popcorn?




I did read the OP and i casted my vote, i just saw someone say within the thread that they thought Kubo was the best of the three big mangakas and i gave my two cents by saying Kishi was better then kubo. I'm not spamming i simply responded to that persons comment but then a flood of insults came at me for thinking Kishis art style was better so i just kept defending my opinion thats all.


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 13, 2009)

Kubo's "art" consists of leaving a page half blank and no memorable scenery.


----------



## tom (Nov 13, 2009)

The fuck? You're not supposed to be comparing their art, you're supposed to notice that kubo just ripped off the exact same scene from one piece. At first I thought everyone was being sarcastic but then I realized most people weren't, and that made me very sad .


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 13, 2009)

the 3 of them are good artists


----------



## Fran (Nov 13, 2009)

> It's utter tripe, even compared to Hunter X Hunter



The ultimate insult to any mangaka


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 13, 2009)

Rakiyo said:


> Are you fucking high? Kubo...the best artist....out of the big three...?
> Kishimotos the best from the three when it comes to the art, Hes put more detail into this pic then Kubos put into Bleach's Storyline.
> 
> Link removed
> ...





Kishi is the best artist huh?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 13, 2009)

well

if you judge every manga's art with some panels of bad art?


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 13, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Where is that picture of the crow?
> 
> It's hilarious.



I don't really see what's the big deal

granted it's a small detail of the whole picture, and probably not noticeable unless blatantly singled out


----------



## Zephos (Nov 13, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> well
> 
> if you judge every manga's art with some panels of bad art?



By some we mean every single one except a few spreads from the past six years.


----------

